# Very nervous rescue dog



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, we just rehomed a 16/18 month old border collie cross (could well be crossed with greyhound or whippet but not sure!). He is lovely, really loving and affectionate and after a couple of days has settled in well. He is constantly coming for cuddles (which I reckon is asking for constant reassurance).

He is fine in the house and in the garden; he lives with our cat OK too.

He was shipped over from Ireland after suffering a bad start in life and is very thin, so we are going to build him up and hopefully put some weight on him.

However he is very nervous when we take him out, although he walks well on the lead, he cowers when we want to put it on him and take him through the door. He travels well in the car, but seems frightened getting in although he jumps up into the back of it like a bullet! We have a crate for him in the back of the car to travel in.

As he is so nervous of going out on the lead, for a walk (not going in the car) is this something that we need to practice i.e. on a daily basis, just going for a short walk and ignoring his fearful behaviour? We try to be upbeat about it and cheerful, not reassuring him because he may think there is something to be frightened of... but are we doing the right thing _making_ him go out on the lead in the first place?

He walks well on the lead when in the park - we haven't let him off yet because we only got him 3 days ago! Neither will he relieve himself when out, he will only do that in our garden. This may be because it is the only place he feels secure?

Any advice re the way to deal with nervous and fearful behaviour particularly dealing with taking him out on the lead, would be gratefully received.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, you're doing the right thing taking him out. Being upbeat and calm is perfect. But don't force him into situations he's scared of, keep him at a distance until he settles a bit - for instance don't drag him to a main road or the town centre, approach gradually. You might find he's more comfortable on a harness rather than a collar. Some dogs associate being grabbed by the collar (to put the lead on) with some prior unpleasant experience. 

You can fix the refusal to toilet anywhere except the garden quite easily. At the moment, he thinks that's the only right place to go. Use a command word, I say 'go biz' with mine, I've heard 'be clean' too but it can be anything you like. Use it in the garden when he's doing his business, then say 'good biz' or whatever as he finishes, give a treat. Do this for a few days. Then one day give him a big bowl of tasty watery gravy and a big meal and take him out (take sandwiches for yourself, you could be away from home for some time). When it looks like he wants to go, take him to an appropriate place, use your command word and carry on using it until he performs. Then give high value treats - he should soon get the message.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

my little jack was like this,terrified of the lead,i just totally ignored the behaviour,she has now learnt that its not going to hurt her,lead means fun fun fun


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Tiddlypup and Burrowzig.

Very helpful - I am glad that I am not doing the wrong thing by making him go out on the lead.

He seems very relaxed in the house and garden but terrified if he thinks we are going out anywhere.... either in the car or on foot. He is a very needy dog who is constantly after affection and cuddles; I think this may be that he was wanting to be reassured because of ill treatment in the past.


----------



## Dans Mum (Mar 5, 2010)

My rescue BC Dan was just like this when we first got him - about 6 months ago now. It helps for us that he has some doggy friends we meet when out walking - so although i wouldn't take him to a town centre or anything yet (too scared of people), he loves his local walks and tail wags all the way to the fields!

Have patience and as mentioned high value treats are the way to go


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi
I think it depends how bad he is, TBH. I have a Poundie from Ireland who is a terrible wuss and tended to panic when we got him, but we took it easy and jollied him along, as you are doing and he`s fine now, 2 years on. In fact I have to stop him mugging people. 
On the other hand I also have a traumatised boy who is just about coping with being stroked gently after 6 months with us. I won`t even attempt to get him out for a long time yet. 
So I think it`s something you just have to judge. It`s a fine line to tread. If he can be coaxed and encouraged, great. If it takes more then that, ask yourself if it`s really that important. I tend to err on the side of caution and take my time. 
But it sounds like he`s doing really well


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

My lurcher was like this, he wouldnt let me out of sight for ages, and if u passed him when he was lying down hed scoot away. He still is very wary of older men and anyone with a stick but hes a joy. You are doing the right things and it is very early days. Todd had to make baby steps but it helped a lot that we have 2 confident terriers as he copied everything they did, good and bad unfortunately lol. this dog will be so rewarding for u and I wish u the pleasure weve had with ours.:thumbup:


----------



## Kebars9 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Tiddlypup and Burrowzig.

Very helpful - I am glad that I am not doing the wrong thing by making him go out on the lead.

He seems very relaxed in the house and garden but terrified if he thinks we are going out anywhere.... either in the car or on foot. He is a very needy dog who is constantly after affection and cuddles; I think this may be that he was wanting to be reassured because of ill treatment in the past.


----------



## jmf90 (Jul 16, 2012)

im having problems with my dog as well.. we found him 2 and a half months ago he was very skinny and very nervous we contacted dog warden who gave us a 28 day permit and after that 28 days was up we we were able to keep him if the owners never came forth...i too cant get my dog to do his business anywhere but the yard. he loves going for walks but was also nervous at first he is over that now...but still cant get him to go to toilet while on his lead or to shake the nervousness at home all i have to do is move too quickly and he cowers he is between 1-3years old and he knows nothing. due to him been so nervous were finding it very difficult to train him. he just doesn't seem to listen to anything we say. we tell him to go lay down and he stands there shaking. we call him over for a treat and he freezes. he is very clingy and always under foot. we have tried teaching him boundaries for instance if were eating he lays down on his bed and stays...were also concerned about the mess he makes. we left him downstairs on a night when we went to bed but constantly woke up to mess. so we tried him upstairs on his bed and he never messed once. we always make sure he's walked and when we go out he's been to the loo before we go but even if we just leave for an hour we come back to mess. im not sure if its boredom, laziness or just attention seeking. but after 2 and a half months i thought he would be toilet trained by now. can anyone advise me what to do with any of this please. iv literally tried everything i can think of and im not getting any were fast with him.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

jmf90 said:


> im having problems with my dog as well.. we found him 2 and a half months ago he was very skinny and very nervous we contacted dog warden who gave us a 28 day permit and after that 28 days was up we we were able to keep him if the owners never came forth...i too cant get my dog to do his business anywhere but the yard. he loves going for walks but was also nervous at first he is over that now...but still cant get him to go to toilet while on his lead or to shake the nervousness at home all i have to do is move too quickly and he cowers he is between 1-3years old and he knows nothing. due to him been so nervous were finding it very difficult to train him. he just doesn't seem to listen to anything we say. we tell him to go lay down and he stands there shaking. we call him over for a treat and he freezes. he is very clingy and always under foot. we have tried teaching him boundaries for instance if were eating he lays down on his bed and stays...were also concerned about the mess he makes. we left him downstairs on a night when we went to bed but constantly woke up to mess. so we tried him upstairs on his bed and he never messed once. we always make sure he's walked and when we go out he's been to the loo before we go but even if we just leave for an hour we come back to mess. im not sure if its boredom, laziness or just attention seeking. but after 2 and a half months i thought he would be toilet trained by now. can anyone advise me what to do with any of this please. iv literally tried everything i can think of and im not getting any were fast with him.


That sounds very much like Separation Anxiety. Have you read this sticky:

how-help-dog-separation-anxiety.html


----------

